# Garrys Mod No Context Menu



## armedomalley (Nov 30, 2008)

ORGINALLY POSTED BY xpvtlag
but since he hasent been on for about half a year
and the thred expired i need to reask the question with different infohttp://forums.techguy.org/members/407322-xpvtlag.html

so for everybody who has played garry's mod, in order to do anything useful, you have a context menu, default key is (c). for anybody who has not played gmod, it is a game where u can mess around and just have fun, and the context menu is a menu with all the objects, ragdolls, etc. you can spawn. so here i am, looking around on a level before i play it, and i hold down c and nothing happens, just the mouse cursor comes up so i can pick, but there is no list or anything to pick FROM. i went to install gmod again from steam, on my account i bought it on, and everything went great, i supose everything redownloaded and everything, i recently just bought this last night
please help me, i have windows vista latest update, i dk what that update is, but i just updated everything yesterday, and i have a acer 5920G

Please Help


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to have this problem with all of the Valve and Steam games. It's because the resolution is too high for his screen. The two have to match, for example if Window's resolution is set to 800x600 all valve games have to have the resolution 800x600 or else the menu gets cut off...

It has been a while since I have used the Valve system, but if I remember correctly in Garry's Mod you press the following from the main screen: 
Down, Down, Down, Enter (to open options)
Tab x5, Right x3 and then you should be able to see the Video options.

Hope that helps if not, then I cannot help you anymore.


----------



## PwnUatXbox (Dec 2, 2008)

lol its q not c


----------



## armedomalley (Nov 30, 2008)

no q is to add 
c is for editing what u added
lawl
fail


----------

